# Selling Ghost Mantis...



## GiantBritishMan (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello,

I am absolutely new to this site and new to selling mantis. Firstly, I will fire off some info so you know the score and then you can possible help me?

I have Ghost Mantis (L2+), roughly fifteen with approx. 5 more oothecas to hatch. It has been a learning curve; mostly I found out that it is a lot more difficult than I expected (it makes a BA with Hons look like office work).

For info; I have sold five to a local shop (pet shop obv') at £4 (L2) each. 
I have never sold on ebay and fear I might mess it up (just because I do not know the ropes).
I am willing to sell through here if you guys let me know how.

Ok here are my questions;

1. Was I scammed by the shop for the price I sold my mantis? I think it was a good deal but I actually have no clue as to the true value of my mantis, so please be honest.

2. Is selling on ebay straight forward? What are the best sending methods? Are there any laws (Tax, laws on insects) that I must adhere to? Is it even worth it?

3. Are there any other places better than ebay to sell?


Thanks for now and I am sure I will have more questions later

Peace and Englightenment

GBM


----------



## debsandpets (May 26, 2012)

E-bay don't allow livestock sales on the site, so there may be difficulties in selling your mantids on there.
Not sure on the prices that your local pet shop gave you though, so not much help really, sorry


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

debsandpets said:


> E-bay don't allow livestock sales on the site, so there may be difficulties in selling your mantids on there.
> Not sure on the prices that your local pet shop gave you though, so not much help really, sorry


You are allowed to sell insects on ebay, aswell as aquarium and pond fish, although fish over 5cm have to be listed as collection only.


----------



## debsandpets (May 26, 2012)

You learn something new everyday............. Thanks for that


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

GiantBritishMan said:


> For info; I have sold five to a local shop (pet shop obv') at £4 (L2) each.
> 
> 
> 1. Was I scammed by the shop for the price I sold my mantis? I think it was a good deal but I actually have no clue as to the true value of my mantis, so please be honest.
> ...


1. I have no clue how much they are worth, but obviously the pet shop are going to buy for less to sell for more to make a decent profit. try and go back to the pet shop and see how much they are selling them on for?

3. There is a site called Preloved.com which you can advertise on for free! There are LOADS of people on their so you would stand a good chance of finding your mantis a good home! 

Hope this helps


----------



## GiantBritishMan (Aug 6, 2012)

Cheers MrJsk - any others? is this even the right forum? should i try the mantis forum?


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

GiantBritishMan said:


> Cheers MrJsk - any others? is this even the right forum? should i try the mantis forum?


You're welcome! Hmm i don't know of any others sorry.. Yeah try and look in the invertebrate section, im sure you'll find people who own a wide range of weird and wonderful bugs lol

They might also be able to help you about your mantis because im sure there must be people on this forum that own them too!


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

If the species is P. paradoxa you got a good price for them, pets shops will of course look to make a profit, but I've sold second instars for as little as half that on forums, so I'd ask if they want any more.

Ebay is fairly straighforward. If you can use a forum you can use ebay. Best approach is to sign up and see how you go, its all fairly self explanatory.


----------

